# Sydney Northside 120608



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I woke up every half hour between midnight & 0323 to the sound of pouring rain, but when I emerged from my cocoon the rain had stopped and it was surprisingly warm. Fog on the drive down indicated a lack of wind - all looking good.

Avayak was already setting up at 0430. The cuttlefish fairy left a candle out for us (not for the first time - who is this samaritan?). We split it and launched onto a millpond and headed for the first mark.

A pretty slow start - we were in position by 0600, but there was nothing doing. Around 0700 we went to a new mark, and then it was on for young & old. Over the next hour we hauled in kings nearly nonstop - I landed 7 or 8 (between about 55 & 66cm), and got comprehensively busted off on another 3 (though one of those was on 8 pound). The first fish I hooked went like a train, taking 4kg drag effortlessly. Stupidly I tightened up the drag still further (concerned that I was only in about 8m of water over kelpy reef), and managed my first failure on my faithful Sampo snaps - completely straightened the clip. I caught fish on the cuttle, squid strips & the Peril plastic. Picked up a couple of large scorpion cod as well (all released).

By 0800 it was time to head back, with a couple more rats as we were trying to leave. Too much fun was had again on a completely gorgeous morning. I keeper at 66cm for me.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

No snapper? What a failure


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

youre gonna have to start getting up earlier if you want the big ones :lol: ;-)

nice effort on a winters morning.

were the kings around structure? (and no I dont expect you to divulge your secret spot)


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Well done Guys!

Good to see that someone got amongst the fish in the lull before the weekend


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Peril said:


> No snapper? What a failure


Them's the breaks ;-)



Davey G said:


> were the kings around structure?


They were over a 8-9m reef, covered in kelp, surrounded by approx 12-14m sandy bottom. We don't have any secrets Davey - come along and all will be clear.

Shame Lloyd, you missed a beauty.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Perfect conditions for messing about in boats.
I have not been to Longy without it blowing first thing but this morning was breathless.
The bite was v slow before sunrise but once the sky lightened the action picked up plenty.
I seem to have slighted a sea God or minor reef diety because they were obviously sided with the Kings.
One fish on 20lb broke on the braid and another king in 15lb broke at the knot. My fault, I forgot to set the drags last night and tried a new knot out. Looks like I go back to the old knot.
I managed to boat two Kings 50 - 60 cm and pulled the hooks on a few more.
Great to play some larger fish for a change. The fish I'm fighting in the photo would run to the horizon and then swim straight back at me. I thought I'd lost it once or twice and then I did.  
10/10 for the fun factor though.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Very nice work guys and a great report.

You guys definitely put in the effort for your results.

Well done

Marty


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Another pic


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Sensational Fellars,

Sounds like LR of yore (well of at least 4 or 5 months ago anyway), I think I might have to think about joining dawn patrol

Well done


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Top stuff guys, great to see some good fish, numbers and bigguns to keep you on your toes.

Makes the sleep dep and effort worthwile.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Great stuff guys, did you see the water temp?

Cheers,
David


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Dave73 said:


> Makes the sleep dep and effort worthwile.


Getting up at stupid o'clock is addictive, the world is quiet and calm pre-dawn. Fish are just a bonus.



Southerly said:


> did you see the water temp?


Even though my tranny's in the water, it doesn't have a temp sensor (yet). Anecdotally, it was warmish. Certainly the air was surprisingly warm.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Well done fellas - good to hear theres some fish out there- and some bigger ones to boot !!!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Southerly said:


> Great stuff guys, did you see the water temp?


Was around 20 last Monday. Cobalt coloured too


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Awesome session fellas. One after the other days are what we all dream of. Good work! Glad you didn't get spiked by the Rock Harry.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

SBD, I'm going to have to join the dawn patrol again  Looks like a fun morning out!


----------

